# French Pastry Arts Prgram - ENSP



## pamplemousse (Jul 14, 2011)

Hopefully this entry can bring some light to the French Pastry Arts program at ENSP.  Contrary to the other negative comments, personally it has been a wonderful and rewarding experience.  For students who have no or little experience in pastry, the program prepares one to work confidently in a professional environment. 

And this is due to the keen observance of the chefs, who are not only concerned with our techniques, but also with our working attitudes and habits.  Possibly the straightforward nature of the chefs might have offended some students past and present, but if we are teachable, we can learn a great deal from their corrections.  Even the best chefs will make mistakes, and we can learn from their weaknesses as much as from their strengths. 

Most importantly, the chefs are genuine people who care about the progress of the students and who put their hearts out to teach and impart their skills and knowledge.  It is a pity that their good efforts are misunderstood by many. 

And truly, the program is a great deal more exhausting than expected.  Be prepared for the long hours in the lab, French lessons, and technology and hygiene classes.  While students complain about the extended hours in the lab, have we not noticed that the chefs likewise finish late, or even later?  The scheduled hours could have been easily kept if the chefs were unconcerned and decide to teach us less recipes.  In the real world, nobody gets off work on time; we have to adapt to our chefs and environment, and not the other way around.  And the school will be a good place to practice this working attitude.

I wish you well in your future endeavors.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Grapefruit,

It may appear that there is a lot of negetivity in posts regarding Culinary Schools here in the states. I can't recall many conversations where there was negetive talk about instructors and chefs. I think most of the negetivity is geared towards

the industry and business of some Culinary schools. I just signed on to teach locally here in the spring. I think I would be hard pressed to find instructors doing it for the money. Just as other professions. I think the major complaint is that there are technical school specifically set up to generate large income. Recieving monies from the Govt, grants, students own monies and student loans.

We just had a tech. school for culinary arts here shut down when they found there were really no qualified instructors. The students would attend once a week and get cooking assignments to do at home. They were grossing 4 million dollars a year. Unfortunately there are some schools who's objective is to move as many students as they can through to collect revenue.

We call the diploma mills here.

I know that every Qualified Chef here will tell you there are good schools and there are some that they would not hire their graduates. Some of the community colleges have better schools then the ones you pay big money for.

  Also, I must also tell you, I am very familiar with your school and your Chefs. You have a very unique opportunity  to not only

learn about Pastries but also the history and theory. You must also understand that your experience(I absolutely don't mean this in a negative way) is very French and classical. Not that is is limiting, because mine was the same, but when you leave as an apprentice, you have to keep an open mind. The future may have you going off in a different direction depending on cercumstances.

It's also nice to have the funds to attend. I think the last time I talked with friends there they were something like 27-30 k

just for the school.

Enjoy yourself,

Panini


----------



## lee li long (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi fellow chef-talkers! i'm just wondering whether anyone just graduated for the october ENSP course that could provide me/us with the latest updates about the state of the programme. I am seriously considering enrolling in its FPA this october, and am wondering whether it is still as bad as the reviews seem to be. It is also noteworthy that they have lowered the number of international students for the programme back to 7-8. Hope to hear from someone soon!

cheers


----------



## patelito (May 3, 2012)

Hello Chef' talkers!

Im interested in the summer program, has someone attended this programs, and has some real information about it. Im seriously considering ENSP but I would like to know if the school/programs is as bad as the reviews seems to be..


----------



## pepperhappy (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi


Lee Li Long said:


> Hi fellow chef-talkers! i'm just wondering whether anyone just graduated for the october ENSP course that could provide me/us with the latest updates about the state of the programme. I am seriously considering enrolling in its FPA this october, and am wondering whether it is still as bad as the reviews seem to be. It is also noteworthy that they have lowered the number of international students for the programme back to 7-8. Hope to hear from someone soon!
> 
> cheers


 hi, did you already choose a school?in fact, I'm thinking of changing career. I love French Pastry.i'm looking for a school in France or Canada with acceptable tuition.


----------

